# Stereo wiring help!



## sleezeman (Jul 17, 2011)

97 nissan hb. extra cab.

Went to replace my stock radio with a kenwood deck. Looked around online and found wiring diagrams for trucks of this year. I took out the deck and I can't seem to find matches for certain wires. I'm no expert, so I was hoping someone could help me. This is what I know:

Gray: R. Rear +
gray w/ red stripe: R. Rear -

green: L. Rear -
green w/black stripe: L. Rear +

brown: L. Front +
brown w/white: L. Front -

Pink w/black stripe: thinking these are right front wires.
pink w/blue stripe:

Green w/white stripe: ?

Red w/green stripe: ? 

Black w/ white stripe: ? 

Black: assuming this is ground. 

I can figure out the speakers ones, im more concerned about my power wires. any help would be really appreciated


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

A lot of Nissan use a subharness between the radio and the main harness. Wiring daigrams show the wiring colors for the main harness, not the subharness, so make sure you are checking the correct wires. I say this (1) because of past experience and (2) because some of the wires you mention aren't listed on the wiring diagrams I have for a 97 HB, be it for the base system or premium system (which had a seperate rear speaker amplifier under the driver's seat). I've learned that for most vehicles, including your HB, you can make your swap a whole lot easier if you drop about $10 for a harness adapter, which you can pick up at car audio places, like Crutchfield.com, or in Walmarts that have a car audio section. Simply splice it to your aftermarket radio harness and it'll plug right into your HB's main harness with no cutting or splicing.


----------



## sleezeman (Jul 17, 2011)

okay i think ill just pick up a harness and save a lot of headache. you wouldnt know what model of hardbody has the amplifier would you? i have the XE model


----------



## carldick (Oct 16, 2008)

sleezeman said:


> 97 nissan hb. extra cab.
> 
> Went to replace my stock radio with a kenwood deck. Looked around online and found wiring diagrams for trucks of this year. I took out the deck and I can't seem to find matches for certain wires. I'm no expert, so I was hoping someone could help me. This is what I know:
> 
> ...



What might be confusing you is the fact that the wiring color changes from the radio to the speakers. What I show on my 97 schematics are:
Without Rear Amplifier:
AT RADIO:
Front
Pin 2 FLH+: Purple
Pin 1 FLH-: Light Green
Pin 4 FRH+: Blue
Pin 3 FRH-: Pink
Rear
Pin 14 RLH+: Green/Black
Pin 13 RLH-: Green
Pin 16 RRH+: Gray/Red
Pin 15 RRH-: Gray

AT SPEAKERS:
Front
FLH+: Brown/White
FLH-: Brown
FRH+: Black/White
FRH-: Black
Rear
RLH+: Green/Black
RLH-: Green
RRH+: Gray/Red
RRH-: Gray

POWER AT RADIO
Pin 6: Battery - Red/Black
Pin 10: Ign - Blue
Pin 8: Illumination - Pink/Blue
Pin 7: Illumination - Pink/Black


----------

